# Tiger Sharks and Hammers



## OUTCAST (Jun 25, 2011)

In between Cobia and Tarpon season means MONSTER shark fishing. The Tigers are in full throttle and the smaller hammerheads are in. Most Tigers are averaging between 300-500 pounds and we've tagged and released two Tigers that were over 1,000 pounds. The Hammers seem a little small this year, but lots of them. I'm thinking the massive hammers will be up in July and August when the Tarpon are in full swing.


----------



## shea900 (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome man!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 25, 2011)

nice job as always man!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!

That is a lot of Shark!!! Congrats on the C&R as well.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 26, 2011)

That Tiger is a beast!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 26, 2011)

Those are some big creatures!  I don't think I'd have my head that close to the hammerhead's mouth...one wag of it's tail and it would get messy!


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 26, 2011)

wow great pics


----------



## FOLES55 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice pics and great catch


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome beasts.  Dang close to shore toooooo!!!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate it!




FishingAddict said:


> Those are some big creatures!  I don't think I'd have my head that close to the hammerhead's mouth...one wag of it's tail and it would get messy!


Yeah, funny you should say something. I didnt realize how close my arm was to its mouth till I saw the picture. That was one of the pictures I didnt send off to the fam.


----------



## WhiskeyRiver (Jun 27, 2011)

Is that Bloody Point in the background?  

I guess I'll be keeping my kids a little closer in.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shine Runner said:


> Awesome beasts.  Dang close to shore toooooo!!!



X2

There are a few of these things spotted in the Steinhatchee scalloping grounds every year. Be very, very careful.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 27, 2011)

Awsome pics! I sure do miss that salt water fishing!

Lake Lanier doesnt have anything like that!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jun 27, 2011)

WhiskeyRiver said:


> Is that Bloody Point in the background?
> 
> I guess I'll be keeping my kids a little closer in.



No, I rarely fish around Daufuskie. No structure at all, all sandy bottoms. Better baits on that side, though.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 28, 2011)

I did not expect to see land so close in the background!! (Or your arm so close to a sharks mouth


----------



## bass4fun (Jun 28, 2011)

Great pics Outcast!  I need to hook up w/ you sometime soon!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jun 28, 2011)

teethdoc said:


> I did not expect to see land so close in the background!! (Or your arm so close to a sharks mouth




haha!! Yeah, I didnt expect it to be that close either. As for being close to shore...its amazing that the largest ones are within eyesight of people walking the beach.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jun 28, 2011)

bass4fun said:


> Great pics Outcast!  I need to hook up w/ you sometime soon!



Thanks!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jun 30, 2011)

nice what do you use for bait  in general i found cuda and kingfish to work best

where do you fish out of?

thanks for sharing and God Bless

Gen 1 ; 26-29


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, those big tigers hang out right in the sounds.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 1, 2011)

letliloneswalk said:


> nice what do you use for bait  in general i found cuda and kingfish to work best
> 
> where do you fish out of?
> 
> ...



Anything works, but they do get tired of smelling the same bait. We landed two 11ft Hammers the other day on a 4 hour using sting ray, the bait was out 10 mins each time before it got smoked. Kingfish is great bait, but sometimes too good. The smaller sharks usually beat the larger ones to the bait when you use Kings or Spanish.


----------



## jdthayer (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it's safe to say, you are pretty much living the dream! Awesome pics!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 5, 2011)

Those fish will bite you.  I am sure you released them.  I would not release a man eater within sight of land.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 6, 2011)

jdthayer said:


> I think it's safe to say, you are pretty much living the dream! Awesome pics!



Thanks, I greatly appreciate that. I definitely don't take it for granted.


----------

